# Where to get a second hand TV for under 50 euros.



## beffers (26 Apr 2012)

I am having visitors over the summer, and I want to put a telly in my spare room for the duration of their trip. It doesn't have to be new, or overly fancy, but it would need to be recent enough to take a DVD player cable. It is going to be sitting on a window ledge that is about twice the width of a standard window ledge, so it can't be too huge. 

I am thinking of something along the lines of the old fashioned portable tellys that my parents had when I was a kid. They could be picked up and moved from room to room easily. Anyone know where I could get something like that, such as a charity shop or StVdeP shop in Dublin 1? Ta.


----------



## extopia (26 Apr 2012)

Freecyle or one of the similar sites? Worth a look.


----------



## serotoninsid (26 Apr 2012)

adverts.ie ?


----------



## Gulliver (26 Apr 2012)

Most charity shops do not sell electrical items including telly, because of potential liability issues


----------



## Thirsty (26 Apr 2012)

They won't take them in as donations in the first place.


----------



## RonanC (26 Apr 2012)

jumbletown.ie

I've given away a few tv's in perfect working condition using that site.


----------



## aonfocaleile (26 Apr 2012)

There is a shop on Philipsburgh Avenue in Fairview that does TV repairs and sells second hand ones. It's halfway down on the left if coming from Griffith Avenue. Might be worth a look.


----------



## beffers (26 Apr 2012)

Thanks a lot for all the tips and advice. Very helpful.


----------



## circle (27 Apr 2012)

Oxfam on Francis Street sell second hand TVs.


----------



## Bronte (27 Apr 2012)

About 4 years ago I was able to buy a TV in Dunnes for this price with a DVD in it.  Cannot understand how the small TV's have gone up in price so much, just because they are thinner.  But they are slowly but surely coming down.


----------



## SarahMc (30 Jun 2012)

Facebook have a lot of buy and sell local pages. Search for ones near where you live.

You'll always finds few at car boot sales also, probably for a lot less than €50.


----------



## breege (30 Jun 2012)

Try your local recycling centre.  
At my local one recently, I heard a woman asking the guys if they had a Video recorder.  She picked out one and they brought it to their hut to check if it worked.
He told me most of the TVs, recorders etc worked, but people wanted Flat screen TVs and DVD recorders.


----------

